# Am I ready?



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2004)

Am I ready for an amateur teen girl's competition? Please look at the gallery. 

Critiques appreciated (expected)...  

J-ME


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Am I ready for an amateur teen girl's competition?



what is that?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

You asked for critiques?  Okay, you look more anorexic then anything else.  I am not trying to be mean but you need to add some size.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

agreed, you look "skinny", although you are lean.

also do you have a current pic? the most recent one you posted is almost two months old.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2004)

Jaim...hon....

You need to hit the weights and the food.

IMHO, you'll do nothing but embarrass yourself if you competed this soon.  What do you eat on a daily basis?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 27, 2004)

I admire your desire to though Jaim


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2004)

i have to agree....but don't be discouraged.  think of it as an adventure - training hard and eating to gain muscle.  you'll get there.  the process can seem slow but enjoy it and one day you WILL be ready to compete - no need to rush it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2004)

Not at all ready for a tournament.  Definitly take the advice of the people above.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 27, 2004)

Daily diet babsie? The most recent one is posted in a thread called "Jaim91's daily diet". It was today's...If there was ever a "hardgainer", i would challenge him/her to a competition. I had a pound of cheesecake after my basketball game today. 

No, I'm not anorexic.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2004)

we all know your not anorexic! you could proabably eat more than anyone here 
If I were you I would take another year and try your best to bulk, any gains are better than none. Don't bother going into the comp, instead go and watch, see all the girls there and the amount of muscle they got and decide if that's waht you want. If so back home and eat eat and eat some more  and when next year comes around you can kikc all their asses  you can do it jaim, espically with everyone here supporting ya!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> we all know your not anorexic! you could proabably eat more than anyone here
> If I were you I would take another year and try your best to bulk, any gains are better than none. Don't bother going into the comp, instead go and watch, see all the girls there and the amount of muscle they got and decide if that's waht you want. If so back home and eat eat and eat some more  and when next year comes around you can kikc all their asses  you can do it jaim, espically with everyone here supporting ya!


  I saw your diet and you arent going to gain muscle from candy..believe me.. I have tried it!   If you are really that skinny and its not by choice then you have to start taking your diet more seriously .


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I saw your diet and you arent going to gain muscle from candy..believe me.. I have tried it!   If you are really that skinny and its not by choice then you have to start taking your diet more seriously .




Exactly.  The only gain she'll have is majority fat.

Jaim - I'm going to visit your journal.  McDonalds, Wendys (combo meals) and cheese cake....won't help you much at all.  You'll put weight on of course, but not the kind you're going after (or we think you're going after.)

Stay strong, we're just being honest.


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am aiming to gain fat. I have been told that it's not healthy for someone my age to have a bf of 8%. I am cold all the time...it's no fun. Of course I want muscle, but I want my bf (and weight) to go up first, the will put on muscle


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2004)

I see your point, however why not go about this the right way?

You're still going to put fat on yourself regardless the diet, but you need to add muscle as well.  You're like skin and bones.  With the right "diet" you can eliminate most of the fat and increase lean mass.  Trust me, when you end up dieting down...do you want to spend more time trying to burn all the fat?  While you're losing fat, you're also losing muscle.  Why not try to put an equal amount of it on?

I'm not trying to hurt your feelings or make you not like me....but seriously...you need to think about your approach.    IMO, you should take a year to put on muscle and fat (the healthy way)...then diet down to compete (if you still want to.)  

Take a year to gain all the right stuff...then start looking for a competition.  You're far ahead of yourself right now.

Good luck in all you do.
Babs


----------



## jaim91 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm going to try. It's going to be hard though. I don't know how chicken breast, nuts, yogurt and egg whites is going to get my bofy fat from 8 - 15...


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

Forget fitnes or bodybuilding, but I was looking at the figure girls, and they're all tall and lean. Do I have a shot at that?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Forget fitnes or bodybuilding, but I was looking at the figure girls, and they're all tall and lean. Do I have a shot at that?



Okay, I agree with all of the above posts and for the record figure competitors do require muscle too, probably a lot more than you realize.
I think your aspirations are good ones but getting your diet in order and gaining some mass is key.
I guarantee you if you walked on stage as you are now in a figure contest you would be instantly marked down for being too lean, that is not what figure is all about, then you would be marked down for not having enough muscular development, plus with figure comps the judges are looking for specific development, v-taper with narrow waist, capped shoulders etc.
Good luck, keep pumping and keep eating (clean!   )... oh and watch Supersize Me if you haven't already.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 14, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try. It's going to be hard though. I don't know how chicken breast,


  Red meat!!! 



> nuts


 Yes they will.




> yogurt and egg whites is going to get my bofy fat from 8 - 15...


 Dump the yogurt. Eat fruit instead and lots of it. Whole eggs, not egg whites.

Also, hit the weights hard, get enough rest/sleep and minimize cardio vascular activity, including the basketball.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> oh and watch Supersize Me if you haven't already.



I've seen it three times. I don't want to say it's motivating, but I've had more McDonald's since I've seen in than in my whole life before. I live "Supersize me"...at least, I used to, before Emma-leigh cleaned up my act


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Best way to put on clean mass is to use eat a good ratio of protein  carbs and EFA (good fats). I think a 40% Protein, 40% slow carbs and 20% essential fats is a good ratio. I recommend eating pasta or a maltodextrin liquid "fast carb" right after a workout then ingest about 40 gms of whey protein to pump in the aminos into your muscles. At night before bed on the day you have had a workout (or any day) take in some 1% cottage cheese (1/2 cup - 1 cup) to  insure you have  a slow absorb protein available for when you Growth Hormone cycle kicks in about 2-3 hours after sleep.

Good Essential Fats are: Olive Oil, Flax, Udo's mix, Omega-3's (fish) etc. I use supplement gel caps that have a good mix of all the EFAs daily. I also will spoon on a teaspoon of olive oil on food or toast. The nice thing about EFA's is they do not bulk you up but give you a whopping 9 cals per gram of energy and do not bloat ou or fill up your stomach but will curb appetite, provide natural anti-inflammatory and will boost testosterone levels (especially in men).

OD


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

lol...you haven't read my journal yet. I'm not allowed those foods...


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Scaned your journal real fast. 

I thought you said you had trouble getting enough cals an dwant to gain mass. You originally started with pizzas and all kind of junk. I really think upping essential fats would help you a lot since they would not bulk up or bloat your stomach and would permit you to still have a very flat abs section like you currently enjoy but would give you a lot of energy. Eating EFA in conjunction with good protein and slower carbs is a great way to put on quality mass without putting on extra fat. With your metabolism being as fast as it is you want to keep protein/aminos flowing into your muscles like a trickle charge all the time so they are growing and not cannibolizing tissue. The EFAs will help shift fat into the fuel mix to help preserve muscle too.

OD


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I think a 40% Protein, 40% slow carbs and 20% essential fats is a good ratio.


I think an ectomorph, especially one who needs to gain weight, should be closer to 50% carbs


> I recommend eating pasta or a maltodextrin liquid "fast carb" right after a workout then ingest about 40 gms of whey protein to pump in the aminos into your muscles.


After workout, the body needs fast acting carbs to offset the onset of muscle catabolism. Pasta is more complex and by itself is not a proper choice.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I think an ectomorph, especially one who needs to gain weight, should be closer to 50% carbs
> After workout, the body needs fast acting carbs to offset the onset of muscle catabolism. Pasta is more complex and by itself is not a proper choice.


Perhaps, but I think it would be in her best interest to shift in fats as a large percentage of fuel so she does not have to eat so much. She is petite and does not have the body cavity and gut capacity sufficeint to handle lots of food bulk mass and it will just cause her to bloat up if she over loads carbs. either way 10% more is not going to break the metabolic bank. But IMHO she should be supplimenting with lots of EFA from morning till dinner meals since it takes so little to get the extra cals and will have other positive effects on her skin/hair etc. (shiny, elastic...).

OD


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 14, 2004)

30% protein 50% carbs 20% fat.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

I appreciate the help guys. I am taking EFA twice a day now, as perscribed by my voo doo doctor, lol. 30% protein 50% carbs 20% fat?  I don't know. I think all my carbs are going to come from fruits and veggies seeing as how the carbs they're letting me eat (100% rye, kamut, rice noodles, spelt, etc.) taste like shit, and are dense so they just sit in my stomach like concrete. This diet is not focused on eating real foods, it's more about supplements, fruits and veggies, that's it.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 14, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> This diet is not focused on eating real foods, it's more about supplements, fruits and veggies, that's it.


This does not sound like a proper diet for anyone who is involved in athletics or bodybuilding. Supplements are supposed to be just that, supplements to real food. The body needs real food to function. I am not familiar with your whole situation, but could it be you are so thin because you are consuming too many supplements in place of real food?

What qualifications does this voo doo doctor/nutritionist have in dealing with athletic people/bodybuilders?

Does this person have any ulterior motives, such as a financial benefit from selling you supplements?

Finally, no diet is proper for someone if you do not like the food or it tastes bad. This almost certainly guarantees the person will not stick to it or will cheat or binge on other foods. Any sensible nutritionist should know this.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 15, 2004)

No, I haven't even started taking the supplements yet. My physique has nothing to do with this. So I'm not this because I've been replacing foods with supplements. It may get worse though (hopefully not)...

She has qualifications for dealing with unhealthy people. Regardless of whether those people are bodybuilders, doctors, dentists, accountants, professional athletes, etc.

Nope, she doesn't benefit. She's not affiliated with any brand or any store.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, I agree with all of the above posts and for the record figure competitors do require muscle too, probably a lot more than you realize.
> I think your aspirations are good ones but getting your diet in order and gaining some mass is key.
> I guarantee you if you walked on stage as you are now in a figure contest you would be instantly marked down for being too lean, that is not what figure is all about, then you would be marked down for not having enough muscular development, plus with figure comps the judges are looking for specific development, v-taper with narrow waist, capped shoulders etc.
> Good luck, keep pumping and keep eating (clean!   )... oh and watch Supersize Me if you haven't already.




Good advice Brit


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 30, 2004)

Any of you who have seen my recent pics...does it look any better than the previous ones?


----------



## LAM (Nov 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Any of you who have seen my recent pics...does it look any better than the previous ones?



it's hard to tell as you are constantly changing the poses when you take pics.  have you gained any weight ?  you definelty have some potential once you fill out your frame...


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Any of you who have seen my recent pics...does it look any better than the previous ones?


  Nothings changed. You look exactly the same.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> it's hard to tell as you are constantly changing the poses when you take pics.  have you gained any weight ?  you definelty have some potential once you fill out your frame...



I never thought about taking pics in the same pose. DUH! I have lost a little weight, and am going to work on gaining it back...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Any of you who have seen my recent pics...does it look any better than the previous ones?




Post another set (of the same pose) in 30 or 60 days.

Do you feel dif?


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, my energy levels are back up. My self esteem is a little lower, my mom always tells me how think I look.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

What are the typical stats of people who compete in the figure competition? I don't know if 5"7.5 and 115 is the norm. Is there a norm? What do the girls look like? Me? Are they lean, cut, muscular?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was about to post pics, but my physique hasn't really changed, though my diet has. I still look the same as the one of me in the bikini, and all the others.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2005)

There really is no norm in regards to bodyweight.   Everyone looks different at 115.  Its all int he amount of muscle you carry.  In figure you don't want the skinny bone sticking out 115.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> There really is no norm in regards to bodyweight.   Everyone looks different at 115.  Its all int he amount of muscle you carry.



Exactly, I think people make this mistake often. 

But it is not only the amount of muscle you carry, it is your bone structure, height, bodyfat levels, etc.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2005)

Do they want a lot of muscle, or striations, or just really lean?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2005)

A nice combo of both with no striations.
Have you looked any any of the figure girls online?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Do they want a lot of muscle, or striations, or just really lean?



In Figure?

They want an athleteic yet feminine physique, lean but not ripped, muscle tone but not a lot of muscle. 

Other than that it almost seems to vary show to show, it's difficult to know what they will award at each show.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 6, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> In Figure?
> 
> They want an athleteic yet feminine physique, lean but not ripped, muscle tone but not a lot of muscle.
> 
> Other than that it almost seems to vary show to show, it's difficult to know what they will award at each show.


Btw Prince, in the latest issue of Oxygen Magazine, they did a feature on the competition that Gena was in and how it had junior competitors. There was only a brief mention in the results section that Gena took first in her division though.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen the figure girls, and looked at their stats. They are alll very very thin. Some are 5"9 and 110, others are 5"8 and 120....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2005)

i find it hard to believe someone could compete in figure (and do well) at 5' 9" and 110 lbs.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm 5'2 and compete at 117 for figure.  That makes me wear a size 2.  So 5'9 and 110 wouldn't cut it in the tall class.   She'd have no muscle to her at all.  And that is not the look they want.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Btw Prince, in the latest issue of Oxygen Magazine, they did a feature on the competition that Gena was in and how it had junior competitors. There was only a brief mention in the results section that Gena took first in her division though.



yeah, the Fitness Fiesta, it had a little kids division.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilders.com/pastfit.htm

#77, 70...there are others.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

#77 looks like shiot.  she is too thin for figure, her legs are too small.

#70 is height/wt portionate and is not 5'8 @110.  BIG Difference


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

what others....I don't have time to look at each one


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 10, 2005)

All I'm saying by giving these examples is that there doesn't seem to be a general standard. There are a lot of thin, bony girls in these competitions, and some with a pretty decent amount of muscle.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> All I'm saying by giving these examples is that there doesn't seem to be a general standard. There are a lot of thin, bony girls in these competitions, and some with a pretty decent amount of muscle.


Fine. Go on stage as thin and bony and see if you win.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2005)

for that matter i've seen some fat people step on stage at local bodybuilding shows.  it doesn't mean they're ready just because they're up there.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2005)

If they all are bony at least one of them will win.  But figure is not about being a bone on stage!  You have to have muscle for figure.  They do not want your hip/collar bones poking out like you haven't ate in months.

Jaime...I'm not trying to be hard on you, you just have to realize they do want muscle on these girls, you can't go up there and expect to win/place being a stick with tits.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> you can't go up there and expect to win/place being a stick with tits.


And Lenda Murray is definitely NOT a stick.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 11, 2005)

I know, I know...and she's my idol more than the others. I just didn't understand how the "sticks" can win having the figures they do.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> http://www.bodybuilders.com/pastfit.htm
> 
> #77, 70...there are others.



Hate to spoil it for you Jaim but these girls have also won nothing but an 'acknowledgement' on an internet website. That is not a show or competition.... It is just a 'Fitness competitor of the week' thing BB.com does. 

It also does not necessarily mean that they will do well in a competition.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 31, 2005)

The newest pics are up. These are from yesterday...very recent.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

you really need to up your calories!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you really need to up your calories!!!!!!




Leave it - the more we comment, the more we feed her illness.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Leave it - the more we comment, the more we feed her illness.




illness!!!  SOMEONE NEEDS TO FEED HER ILLNESS!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> illness!!!  SOMEONE NEEDS TO FEED HER ILLNESS!!!!


She wants us to tell her she is too skinny and that she needs to eat more.... She gains a sick satisfaction from it. She knows what she is doing - and she posts pictures for that exact purpose.

The more we comment - the more attention she recieves and the more it re-inforces her behaviour..... It is part of her illness.... The less attention she gets from what she does the better.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2005)

Close the thread then..............


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> She wants us to tell her she is too skinny and that she needs to eat more.... She gains a sick satisfaction from it. She knows what she is doing - and she posts pictures for that exact purpose.
> 
> The more we comment - the more attention she recieves and the more it re-inforces her behaviour..... It is part of her illness.... The less attention she gets from what she does the better.



Are you serious?  What illness is this?  medical term please..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  What illness is this?  medical term please..


Look at her and and take a wild stab in the dark...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2005)

I can think of what you might be saying.. but the illness' that I'm thinking of, dont have symptoms like you described. IE: satisfaction from attention, and it re inforcing her bahavior.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I can think of what you might be saying.. but the illness' that I'm thinking of, dont have symptoms like you described. IE: satisfaction from attention, and it re inforcing her bahavior.


Unfortunately - some cases do.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 1, 2005)

That's not the case at all. You over analyze me. I don't have an illness, please stop accusing me.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 1, 2005)

Then stop us asking us how to lose weight.  We dont think you are doing anything right apparently and you dont belong on a bodybuilding site, you should go to www.bulemia.org .  I don't want to hear from you until you gain weight and are serious about being involved in BBing and being the next Lenda M.  Please refrain from posting until you have made that decision.  This is just my opinion and not the opinion of everyone or the mods.


----------

